# To snow



## jazyk

Добрый день!

  Как возможно, что в стране, где идёт так много снегy не является глагол для этого феномена? Действительно нет глагола?


----------



## Sobakus

jazyk said:


> Добрый день!
> 
> Как возможно, что в стране, где идёт так много снегy, нет глагола/отсутствует глагол для этого феномена? Действительно нет глагола?



Есть, конечно: снежить. Снежит = it snows.


----------



## Slavianophil

А зачем нам глагол, когда есть существительное, к которому можно прицеплять самые разные глаголы? 

Выражение "*снег идёт*" нас обычно вполне удовлетворяет. Но, конечно, снег может не только "идти", но и "*выпадать*" или просто "*падать*", а если снегопад сильный - то "*валить*". 

Может снег и "сыпаться", например, у Куприна: "Сегодня с утра *сыплется *на Париж, безмолвно и неутомимо, сплошной *снег, сыплется* хлопьями величиной с детскую пятерню..."

А ещё снег ложится - "Снег *ложится* на поля, вся белёшенька земля" (кажется, Пушкин).

Что касается глагола "*снежить*", то он, конечно, существует, но употребляется очень редко. Несравненно реже, чем выражение "снег идёт". Хотя производное от него прилагательное (причастие?) "*заснеженный*" довольно обычно.


----------



## morzh

I am sure "снежить" does exist, but the first ever time I saw it in the written form (and I've yet to encounter the spoken one ) is right her, right now.

Otherwise, "снег идет".

Or, actually, just as a matter of fact statement:
"Снег".
"На улице снег".


----------



## elemika

Почему же нет глаголов:
Метёт (если метель): Ну и метёт сегодня!
Сыпать: Всю ночь сыпало и мело.

Пореже употребляются "вьюжит" (о разгулявшейся метели), "порошит" (о мелком снежке), "пуржить" (мести, закручиваться).
С утра порошит.
С ночи вьюжит.
Пуржит.


----------



## jazyk

> I am sure "снежить" does exist, but the first ever time I saw it in the  written form (and I've yet to encounter the spoken one ) is right her,  right now


Я тоже не, но я рад, что есть. Это похоже sněžit по-чешски и snežiť по-словацки.   Другие глаголы, о которых Вы все упомянули, я уже знал и не означают _to snow_. Я хотел что-то от существительного снег. Спасибо всем.


----------



## Wertis

jazyk said:


> Добрый день!
> 
> Как возможно, что в стране, где идёт так много снег*а* *нет глагола* для этого феномена? Действительно *ли *нет глагола?



Well, an interesting question. But I think we don't have a verb for "to rain" either. I mean a separate independent verb without any additional verbs, I don't think we should worry about this only because it really snows a lot in many parts of Russia. Unfortunately I know nothing of Portuguese, but if I knew, I think I would manage to ask you a similar question about something else . That's a joke, of course . I will write what I personally think about "to snow" in Russian. The following expressions come to my mind:

1) Идет снег - It's snowing
2) Метет - there is a snowstorm (outside)
3) На улице вьюга - there is snowstorm/blizzard outside. Note that in this example I said "на улице", which is literally "on/in the street". But in Russian when we say so we not only mean a particular street (e.g. the one where I live or where someone else lives), but everything outside your  house

There are many other ways of saying that there it snows or it's snowing, but I can't think of one word to describe this. The same about rain and hail. Have you seen the word "идет" in Example #1? If we start translating the phrase in Example #1 word by word we'll get "Snow is going", which is unclear in English. Everyone will ask: "Where is it going?" Nowhere. In Russian we just say "to go" when talking about the process of snow falling from clouds to the ground. So in my language we add this verb and together with "snow" as in Example #1 it means the same as "it's snowing". 

The word "снежить", even if someone will claim that it exists, sounds awkward and I can't imagine anyone say it. I have never come it across before. Neither in literature nor in speech. Probably it will be OK in some romantic literature or poetry, but that's the only place where I can imagine it.


----------



## jazyk

Я нашёл _снежить _в этом словаре. Хорошо, я понимаю, что _снежить _не обыкновенное слово, но это я уже знал.


----------



## Maroseika

jazyk said:


> Я хотел что-то от существительного снег.


Интересно, что нет "общего" глагола и от слова "дождь". Конечно, существует глагол "дождить", но он означает не просто нейтральное "идет дождь", а, скорее, несильный затяжной дождь, дождливую погоду.


----------



## Natalisha

Глагол "снежить", конечно, существует, но я никогда не встречала его со значением "идет снег".

Может "снежить" экран телевизора, монитор, изображение.


----------



## Selyd

Natalisha said:


> Глагол "снежить", конечно, существует, но я никогда не встречала его со значением "идет снег".
> 
> Может "снежить" экран телевизора, монитор, изображение.


С утра заснежило.


----------



## morzh

selyd said:


> С утра заснежило.




Приставка "за" образует новое слово, а не обязательно старое с приставкой. Такое слово может быть отдельно указано в словаре и т.д.

Например, "забить" - слово с качественно новым значением, отличающимся от "бить".

И, если отнять у слова приставку, оно может в таком виде и вовсе не существовать, или зуществовать, имея значением малоотносящееся к значению с приставкой:

Закалка - калка.
Закидон - кидон. (разг.)
Завал - вал.
Запор - пор.
Замашка - машка :d


----------



## Sobakus

Вот уж не знаю, чем вам всем снежить кажется необычным. Мне нисколько. А приставка за- в данном случае не новое слово образует, а совершенный вид означает, т.е. начало действия.


----------



## morzh

Sobakus said:


> Вот уж не знаю, чем вам всем снежить кажется необычным. Мне нисколько. А приставка за- в данном случае не новое слово образует, а совершенный вид означает, т.е. начало действия.




Ну, я на примере объясню.

В английском есть такое слово - "climax".

Означает оно "оргазм".

У него есть так же и знакомое всем нам значение "менопауза", но оно есть в одном словаре (забыл - то ли в Оксфорде, то ли в Уэбстере), и его не знает практически никто. Ни в США, ни, как недавно выяснилось, в Англии.

Но оно - есть. Просто практически неупотребляемо.
И, если кто-то, посмотрев словарь, и руководствуясь посылкой "латинизмы сохраняют значения, переходя из языка в язык", употребит это слово в разговоре - он будет (и это я гарантирую) неправильно понят.

Мораль: существование слова не гарантирует его употребимости.

А так - я не против. Есть слово - можно употреблять.


----------



## Sobakus

Да не, я вполне знаю про такие существующие, но неупотребляющиеся слова. Просто для меня обсуждаемый глагол в их число не входит.


----------



## jazyk

> И, если кто-то, посмотрев словарь, и руководствуясь посылкой "латинизмы  сохраняют значения, переходя из языка в язык", употребит это слово в  разговоре - он будет (и это я гарантирую) неправильно понят.
> 
> Мораль: существование слова не гарантирует его употребимости.


 
Я не буду употреблять слово _снежить_. Мне хватает знать, что существует.


----------



## morzh

jazyk said:


> Я не буду употреблять слово _снежить_. Мне хватает знать, что существует.



Ну это прям как средневековая дама седца рыцаря....Дулсьинея Тобосская. Главное - она существует :d


----------



## Wertis

Selyd said:


> С утра заснежило.



Among all expressions with the verb formed from "снег" this one seems to me the most plausible. Probably I even used it formerly, but not very often. The sentence doubtlessly makes sense, but still I'm not sure if it's correct or not from the point of Russian grammar. Really difficult to say....

I would like to repeat what I always say about words of dubious origin: try to avoid using them because there are appropriate synonyms that won't lead to any loss of information.


----------



## Wertis

morzh said:


> Мораль: существование слова не гарантирует его употребимости.



Great words  Sometimes in Russian we do encounter such situations. I can't think of any other examples right now, but I remember that they exist.


----------



## galaxy man

Существуют ли слова снежить и дождить в русском или нет, я годать не стану, но мне кажется тут мы имеем дело с явлением весьма распространенным:

Англичанки *water *розы в саду, *iron *юбки и *button *польто, а американские летчики *parachute *на землю если *to land* самолет они никак не могут.  

В подобных случаях русские поливают, гладят, застегивают, спускаются и приземляют. А если кто гвоздь замолотачивать задумал, то он наверно венгр, говорящий на ломанном русском языке... 

Глагол на Руси еще не вышел из моды


----------



## Orlin

Мне кажется, что русский язык следует модели описания этих природных явлений, характерной для других славянских языках: глагол + название осадка: например, болгарский и боснийский/хорватский/сербский языки используют совсем аналогичные конструкции: _вали дъжд/сняг; __пада киша/                    сн(иj)ег_ респективно, и нет глаголов типа _снежить_ (даже если такие есть, они должны быть исключительно неупотребительными).


----------



## Deem-A

> Существуют ли слова снежить и дождить в русском или нет, я годать не стану, но мне кажется тут мы имеем дело с явлением весьма распространенным


Да,однако они обозначают совсем другие действия ,к примеру
 окрывать снегом, наносить снег на поверхность чего нибудь _Вытирай ноги, чтобы не снежить пол в комнате._
 А глагол ''дождить'',означает ''проливать дождь''.


----------



## Sobakus

Deem-A said:


> Да,однако они обозначают совсем другие действия ,к примеру
> окрывать снегом, наносить снег на поверхность чего нибудь _Вытирай ноги, чтобы не снежить пол в комнате._
> А глагол ''дождить'',означает ''проливать дождь''.



Вперые такое слышу


----------



## Slavianophil

У каждого из нас - свой словарь, своя манера говорить. Есть слова, которые мы все употребляем достаточно часто, которые никому не кажутся странными. А есть слова, характерные для какой-то социальной группы, местности, профессии, дружеской компании, семьи и даже для отдельного человека.

По всей видимости, слово "снежить" у одних входит в активный словарь, у других - в глубоком пассиве, а третьи его просто не знают.

В моём окружении это слово практически никто не использует, мне в голову не приходит его употреблять. В то же время, для кого-то оно может быть привычным и обычным.

В любом случае, это не самое распространённое слово в русском языке, и иностранец, изучающий русский, вполне может без него обойтись.


----------



## elemika

И с другой стороны, употреби  он это слово  любым доступным ему способом, его поймут


----------



## Wertis

Deem-A said:


> Да,однако они обозначают совсем другие действия ,к примеру
> окрывать снегом, наносить снег на поверхность чего нибудь _Вытирай ноги, чтобы не снежить пол в комнате._
> А глагол ''дождить'',означает ''проливать дождь''.



I've heard these things for the first time. Never encountered this before in modern Russian. Not only do the sentences soundstrange, but they also seem a bit unclear. Anyway I have nothing else to say apart from the fact that the phrases are very odd.

From your profile I've learnt that you come from Ukraine. I've never been there and maybe the Russian in Ukraine and here are different. Perhaps the usage you're talking about is common where you live. I don't really know and can only make an assumption.


----------



## morzh

The word "дождить", unlike "снежить", exists in Russian, is well used, and means "to rain / to rain for some extended period of time" .


----------



## Wertis

morzh said:


> The word "дождить", unlike "снежить", exists in Russian, is well used, and means "to rain / to rain for some extended period of time" .



I didn't say that "дождить" or "снежить" don't exist at all. I said that "дождить" isn't used in Russian today. I've never heard it or  come it across in books. "Снежить" has already been commented on.


----------



## Saluton

morzh said:


> The word "дождить", unlike "снежить", exists in Russian, is well used, and means "to rain / to rain for some extended period of time" .


And is absolutely informal and colloquial.


----------



## Deem-A

Погодите,своим предыдущим постом я не настаиваю на том,что такие слова употребляются в современном русском языке, я лишь сказал что они есть,причем я лично не вижу ничего плохого в обсуждении подобного рода глаголов


----------



## Saluton

deem-a said:


> Погодите,своим предыдущим постом я не настаиваю на том,что такие слова употребляются в современном русском языке, я лишь сказал что они есть,причем я лично не вижу ничего плохого в обсуждении подобного рода глаголов


Слово есть = слово употребляется в современном русском языке. А остальное не выдумывайте, не запутывайте тех, кто сюда за помощью пришёл.


----------



## Wertis

Saluton said:


> And is absolutely informal and colloquial.



Frankly speaking even this statement is doubtful because when, for example, I want to say in colloquial speech that it rains I say "Льет" or "Капает" and never "Дождит". Regarding "Снежит" it's possible to hear "Сыпет" sometimes, but this word isn't the best one and those who will say that "Сыпет" is awkward will be correct. When we want to say that it's snowing it's fine to use "Идет снег" or "Валит снег". In my opinion "снежить" sounds good in "Все заснежило", as I've written above. 

Still I agree that probably in some regions of Russia or in other countries that used to be part of the Soviet Union we can hear such things.


----------

